# My new knife, collaboration between Mert Tansu and Randy HHH



## Mingooch (Dec 27, 2019)

Randy made the handle and supplied the wonderful, high quality materials. MT made the blade in damasteel and saya.


----------



## Michi (Dec 27, 2019)

Mingooch said:


> Randy made the handle and supplied the wonderful, high quality materials. MT made the blade in damasteel and saya.


Very beautiful! What is that wood?


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 27, 2019)

ringed gidgee


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 27, 2019)

Mingooch said:


> ringed gidgee


The saya sure looks like Ringed Gidgee. I don't recognise the wood used for the handle. Looks almost bone-like - very nice.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 27, 2019)

Handle is musk ox and mammoth tooth


----------



## Jville (Dec 27, 2019)

So you are the one who got that knife. Great collaboration!!


----------



## LucienJ (Feb 22, 2020)

It’s a artwork


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 23, 2020)

Cuts nice too


----------

